# roybot73. twenty gallon long. 2.0 RIP



## pleco4me (Apr 10, 2007)

WOW, i love the hardscape, look forward to the planting


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Off to a great start man! I really love the stand's extra height. Hardscape is rockin' I'm not saying to change a thing, its obvious you have planned ahead. I'm looking forward to watching this one mature.

Have you hooked the CalAqua pipes up to the filter tubing yet? Thoughts on those as far as initial quality? 

Did you build the stand yourself? It really does look like a top notch job.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

MrJG said:


> Did you build the stand yourself? It really does look like a top notch job.





> and after building the birch stand


I am thinking probably so..


----------



## Dan in Aus (Feb 10, 2008)

wow it looks great so far i am curious to how it will turn out. Subscribed


----------



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful setup! Can not wait to see what you do with the plants. I'd definitely say this should be a minimalistic style aquascape, with very few plants, just to accentuate your wonderful hardscape.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow! Thanks alot everyone!

MrJG:
Those are actually "Powermen" brand pipes off the 'Bay. $45 ish shipped. The Cal Aqua intake is too long to fit in/on a 20L, so I bought an ADA 60P to put them on :icon_eek: I've got 5/8" x 1/2" barbed nylon reducers on the XP1 tubing. Haven't had the filter running yet, but the 1/2" id tubing from Home Deep seems to fit pretty well -- not too tight, not too loose -- it's some work to get it off. They're kind of thinner than I expected, but don't seem overly fragile. Same deal with the CalAquas -- a bit thinner than I expected.
I did make the stand, and will try to post pics tomorow...


Plants are to be:
HC (of course!)
Dwarf Hairgrass
Blyxa Japonica
Anubias Petite
Anubias Nana
Green Crypts (maybe... on order, but not sure yet)
Ludwigia Arcuata

Thanks again !!!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

MrJG -

It's basically a box that's been biscuit joined, and pocket screwed to hold it together. Really simple construction.

I had been planning it for a while, then I saw this : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/46039-unirdnas-90cm-ada.html
which really _really_ inspired me to get it done.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

That is a beautiful stand. Need to get my hands on some tools and learn more about woodworking/


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Her are a few (crappy) pics of the cabinet build. I didn't go crazy documenting the process -- I just wanted to get it finished...

I'll probably do the same thing for my 60p, but with one door, and no handle. Maybe in maple. Who knows -- I'll get there when I get there

Highly Technical Drawings.










A Pile of Boards.










Glue Up.










Full Frontal 
The birch has some amazing depth to it, and the curly maple handles were dyed with Iron Buff -- which is just distilled white vinegar with some super fine steel wool soaked in it and strained off -- brush it on, wait for it to dry, and you get a very cool metallic grey stained maple.










Rear View.










Cheers!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm hoping today's the day. I think my plant orders should be delivered, and if so, I'll be a-plantin' and a-fillin' when I get home from the salt mines.

A few weeks back I set up and cycled a 29 gallon I had in the basement to serve as a plant holding tank. Stopped by the LFS 2 days ago and picked up 12 Threadfin Rainbows, 3 Otos, and 8 Amanos. 

I was considering CPD's (which they had for $5.99!!!) or Ember Tetras for this tank, but when I saw the Threadfins I was sold! Those are quite possibly the most understatedly beautiful fish I've ever seen, and when the males display (which they're doing _alot_), they're breathtaking.

_come onnnn plaaaantssss_


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Off to a beautiful start and great work on that stand. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Patience, grasshopper. Plants should arrive today, if not, then tomorrow.  

Good USPS seemed to be a bit overwhelmed on Tuesday. Shouldn't take that many vacation days!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I hear that on the vacay days!
Your plants arrived this morning, (thanks a million! Looks like a big 'ol bundle!!!) but I'm still waiting for orders from 2 other places!!!


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Were the plants frozen?? Its very cold in NY and im afraid my plants will freeze.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

roybot73 said:


> I hear that on the vacay days!
> Your plants arrived this morning, (thanks a million! Looks like a big 'ol bundle!!!) but I'm still waiting for orders from 2 other places!!!


That's still pretty fast - 1.5 days coast to coast. Sorry for the mass. Just throw out what you can't shove in there. BTW the skimmer works great.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, I was pretty impressed with the delivery speed! No problem about the "mass", what I can't use in here will go to friends, or used in a nano. Thanks again!

Those crypts are _HUGE_! I've got a friend with a 29G that will definately appreciate those -- I don't know if they'd fit in a 20L!!!

Glad to hear the skimmer worked out for you!

frozenbarb -- Plants were not frozen. A bit chilly, but everything held up beautifully.

Cheers!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just finished planting and (sort of) cleaning up. Took about 3 1/2 - 4 hrs.

Crappy, bubble laden shot.










I've tons, and tons and tons of leftovers. I skipped the HC. I didn't really think it would've added to what I was trying to do.

Time for a beer (or 3) and then some friggin' sleep...

Cheers!


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

More work!! spread the hairgrass better or they will shade each other and start getting algae


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Really? I thought I did an alright job of of spreading it around... Those were about the smallest clumps I could manage out of the rockwool. Maybe I'll mess with it later.


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 10, 2007)

*No Worries*

Hey Robot,

I think the Hair Grass is fine, you did a really good job with it!

Love the look so far, maybe some more shots when the water has cleared:fish:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks alot, pleco! I may spread out some of the bigger clumps. I'm going to add some more plants when I do my water change. 

NH3/NH4 -- ~2.0 mg/l eek!
ph -- ~6.5
NO2 -- <0.3 mg/l


----------



## Wookiellmonster (Jul 29, 2005)

I have to agree, your clumps of dwarf hairgrass look too dense. It would spread faster if you separate them into 2-3 plugs of hair. Oh and checkerboard style!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm on it...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I basically pulled all of it out, teased apart each clump into about 3-4 plantlets, and replanted. I actually ended up leaving out quite a bit of it, even though it covers a greater area now. Thanks for the advice wookie & frozenbarb!

Dwarf Hairgrass
Blyxa Japonica
Anubias Barteri Nana
Didiplis Diandra
Sunset Hygro
Hygro Arcuata
Dwarf Sag
Green Crypt Wenditii 
Windelov Fern
Lagarosiphon madagascariensis
Two Leafed Pearlweed


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: Its going to look really great when it grows out.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

MrJG- Thanks, man!

Well, aside form my Aquasoil II woes, everything is growing quite well! Hairgrass seems to be adjusting to submersed growth pretty well, I've added 3 Anubias Nana "Petite" which are pretty sweet! Great l'il plant! My Didiplis and Sunset Hygro have reached the surface already. Almost to the surface for the Lagarosiphon Madagascariensis. Two Leafed Pearlweed is also doing great. Planted the Blyxa from JG...
...All to be systematically and carefully removed and replanted Friday night, after the new Aquasoil arrives! :eek5::eek5::eek5:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Last night I gutted this thing and rescaped. Basically the same layout - but there were a few tweaks - nothing major. Added some flame moss to the wood and spread out the stems in a better way... I was up till 3 a.m. working on this thing, and the ASII started to mush out again. Not nearly as bad as the first batch, though it still irks me...

I thought I'd "upgrade" lighting by getting 2 Current Nova Extreme T5 HO 2x24w 30" fixtures, and I've gotta say I was/am pretty disappointed. Disappointed enough to return them. The Coralife 2x18w fixtures are definitely brighter, _and_ the bulbs reach both sides of the tank -- the Current uses a 24" bulb which leaves the ends of the tank pretty dark. Current fixture _is_ made a bit better (read: built like a damn tank -- super heavy), but it took up too much real estate on top of the tank for how much light it put out.

I'll stick with the Coralifes for the forseeable future. I'm running them with 4-6700k bulbs, and it seems plenty bright.

Hopefully get some pics up tomorrow...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here are the pics... If anyone cares. I'm almost too sick of it to carry on.

Who am I kidding? I'm a glutton for punishment! :hihi: I can't wait till I've got time to set up the 60P!!!


Overexposed 3/4 View.










ArtsyFartsy Birdseye.










Post Water Change FTS.










I need to work on my photo skills...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## owlavatar (Feb 15, 2008)

that is a great cabinet. Can't wait to see that lawn lush, looking good.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks owlavatar!

Now, to let it grrooowwww....

Still doing 50% dailies. 6 hour photoperiod. Half dosing with pfertz ($30 blemish sale kit)

ph=4.5
KH=2
GH=6
NH3=1.5mg/L


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

nice stand, thanks for posting pics!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

After two solid days of blizzard, it seems to have stopped, and it's a glorious morning...


Reflection.










Prism Tank.










Great Lighting, Couldn't Resist...










Can You See My Weber Grill?












Cheers! 
Gotta go dig out --- Again!!!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Growth in this thing has been nothing short of amazing. The hairgrass is shooting out runners every which way, and some sections are growing 3/8" - 1/2" a day! Ludwigia Arcuata finally has it's thin red leaves, and the Didipils's growth is nice with super compact nodes. The flame moss is starting to get some" flames"...

I'll be adding some Lilaeopsis Brasilensis to the back left and center sections to replace the hygro and eventually mix with the hairgrass, and some Hemianthus Micranthemoides to the right manzanita grouping, hopefully getting it to spill over the bigger chunk of wood.

I've noticed that the new growth on my Sunset Hygro isn't so "Sunset-y". It's kind of shrivelled and with white veins, and some even looks "glassy".

Any ideas on what this might be?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

End to End.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Stunning!
I really like the wood, what are you using on it, are they nana's or nana petite's?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't know about 'stunning', but thanks very much garuf!

The wood is Manzanita ordered from our very own badcopnofishtank. Great assortment, great price, great service! 

The Anubias are nana petite, and there is a Windelov fern on there as well.

My cycle seems to have completed, so I went ahead with the first addition of Amano shrimp. Six of them are happily foraging away...

I've got four more shrimp, and six or more Otos waiting to be called into action sometime this week, and in another few weeks, I'll add the Threadfin Rainbows.

Cheers!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Can we get a FTS, I love the way the Hairgrass is coming out! If you give the tops of the grass trims it will encourage more shoots and lateral growth. Everything looks great, but I need a FTS.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Lights on @ 3:00.

I had to pull some of it -- just a few clumps. IDK if I planted too deep, or what, but a few started to melt a while ago so I yanked 'em. I gave it a trim on Thursday, will do so again this week.................


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here you go Cm....



















Adding some Lilaeopsis Brasilensis & HM this week. The Lilaeopsis is kind of an experiment. Just wanna see what happens with a mixed carpet -- which grass wins out


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks great!! Thanks!


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Its lookin' real good man! I really like the overhead shot in your "snow" update. I hope I can get enough sunlight in our bedroom this summer to try one of those.

The hairgrass is looking nice so far. I'm planning on using this as the carpet type plant in the 40 gallon when I finally get around to it. Is it a major pain to keep trimmed? you mentioned having amanos in the tank now. Are they able to get around in the grass fairly well at substrate level? 

Thanks for the link to the regulator btw. You make it hard on a guy.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!

JG, I've only trimmed the hairgrass once so far, and the only real PITA part was getting all of the trimmings out afterwards. Just gotta net it all out, it's not too bad at all. The amanos kinda just plow through the grass. It looks like they'll get stuck, but they get around just fine when they get down to the substrate.

No prob for the link, mine'll be here this week, and I found a local bev supply with good prices on aluminum 5#CO2 cylinders (http://www.kegworks.com/product.php?productid=20476&cat=801&page=1)

After this coming weekend, it's time to start building the cabinet for the 60P. Not quite sure how I want to scape it though. Plenty of time to figure it all out, as I'm patiently waiting for some 'original' Aquasoil from ADG.

Cheers----->


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

roybot73-

Tank is looking great man!

You did a fantastic job on that stand. Its gorgeous! The only thing that I would have liked to have seen would have been a matching canopy.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Just caught up with this thread and I wanted to echo what other's have said, it looks great and the stand is really well crafted! Beautiful job. 

I also wanted to say I can't believe that's "only" a 20L! it looks HUGE in the pictures, well done!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very kind words!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Small update and ramblings...

Things are going OK, not "spectacular" or "fantastic", but OK. Decent growth, especially the stems. Hairgrass had been given a trim last week and is filling in better in some places than others. Added some Lilaeopsis Br. in the few spots that I ripped out browning and melting hairgrass. Added a Needle leaf Java Fern and some Fissidens to the wood cluster on the right.

I am having a small algae issue. There's some GSA and a dark brown spotty something-or-other on my Anubias anf the front and back glass. Can't figure it out. The only thing that comes to mind is the tiny amount of sunlight that sneaks in at dawn... Anoyone have any ideas?

Snapped a few pics tonight before a major trim.


Oto Blotto.










Amano.










Threadfins.










Algae.:icon_eek:










Three quarter view.










Thanks for looking.........


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Hopefully somebody can chime in on the algae... the blyxa is looking like it didn't have to adjust too much. At least it hasn't melted away. 
The threadfins look awesome! So far so good bro, you need to get that hairgrass growing so you can afford to sell me some when I set up the 40 heh. 

I need a full tank shot.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

MrJG said:


> Hopefully somebody can chime in on the algae... the blyxa is looking like it didn't have to adjust too much. At least it hasn't melted away.
> The threadfins look awesome! So far so good bro, you need to get that hairgrass growing so you can afford to sell me some when I set up the 40 heh.
> 
> I need a full tank shot.



Yeah, the Blyxa did just fine, though it has a bit of pink and red in the leaves. Is that good or bad?

I absolutely love the threadfins -- they're very interesting to watch. There's a definite pecking order, and the "alpha" male is very, very colorful with dark vertical bars down the length of his body. I'll have to have my brother come over with his DSLR -- they're way too fast for a point and shoot! I was thinking of adding some CPDs, but I kind of like the species tank theme. Who knows....

If the hairgrass ever explodes, you'll be the first I contact, and I'll try for a post-trim FTS later tonight


I forgot to mention another small issue I've noticed. In the open bottom of my drop checker, I have to clean out a fair amount of clear slime/goo/snot on a _daily_ basis. I'm wondering if this stuff is affecting the reading of the DC. I would imagine it probably is. Can anyone chime in on this one? I haven't got a clue...


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

On the blyxa the leaves will get a pink hue and even go red in very high light, thats normal. 
I hear ya on the species theme. I'm slowly wavering on my plan for the 40 as far as it being a community tank. I think a breeding colony of CPDs and lots of Rosy loaches would be cool. 
I had a goo/snot problem when I first set up my DIY CO2. I added a second collection chamber and its 100% gone. I thought it had something to do with the yeast reaction... I didn't know that would also happen with pressurized. 

BTW I picked up a used cheapo JBJ unit on eBay for the new tank!


----------



## lymabean (Mar 16, 2008)

wow, amazing. simply amazing. Just shows that you dont need a large tank to have a great one.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

JG -- Sweet deal on the regulator!!!

lymabean -- Thanks very much! I love this size of tank -- it's short enough so that you don't need an insane amount of light to get decent results.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

very beautiful tank. i like it.

btw, your macro and photo-taking skills are both as amazing as the tank.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just a quick 'teaser' pic. Things are growing pretty fast these days. I've had a bit of an epiphany, in that when you add fertilizer to an aquarium full of plants that you're trying to grow, they do in fact, grow. I hadn't been dosing the prescribed amount of pfertz and when I started to, things _really_ greened up and there's been an astonishing amount (as far as I'm concerned) of pearling going on daily from 4 hours after lights on to lights off.

I picked up 5 RCS and 3 female (maybe?) Threadfins from the lfs. One of the shrimp is very berried and very, very cherry red

But you won't see 'em just yet

Dawn.


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome tank!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I'd be tempted to give that hair grass a really heavy trimming to get some more lateral shoots, worth a try.
Those rainbow fish are beautiful, makes me wish I didn't have Ember Tetra.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Such a fts tease. I really dig the dawn effect though, I'll be picking your brain on that soon.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

stargate--

Thanks very much!




MrJG said:


> Such a fts tease. I really dig the dawn effect though, I'll be picking your brain on that soon.


HA!!! Gotta wait till the stems fill in a bit more...:flick: 

The lawn is filling in, finally! The Lilaeopsis adds a nice accent to the fineness of the hairgrass, though it doesn't seem to spread as fast. I'm slowly removing stems from the back left corner, and planting more Lilaeopsis.

Garuf --

I've trimmed the grass back twice so far. Each time to about 1-1/4". It does indeed make the stuff spread faster.

The rainbows are mesmerizing. It's really fascinating to me how much color variation there is from fish to fish. One has a white-tipped tail and round portion of the dorsal fin, a few others have an iridescent band running from their dorsal to their snout. Some have black vertical bars running the length of their bodies. The (mostly) males display almost constantly, and their dorsal fins remind me of little dragon wings for some reason...

They are a bit nippy with each other, though and I suspect them in the murder of the berried RCS. I noticed them noticing her last night, and when I got home from work a while ago, found her basically cut in two lying on the substrate.:angryfire


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

The tank got a thorough cleaning and trimming this morning. I was kind of apprehensive about removing and cleaning the glassware, but everything went smoove. i swapped the outflow from the "PowerMen" to the "Flo" and I've gotta say, it's a much better pipe. It seems more like an actual ADA Lilly pipe in that the bottom of the outflow has more of a flare to it which seems to greatly improve circulation and surface movement. CO2 is getting better dispersion as well.

I trimmed the grass and removed the Sagittaria from the back left corner so that the Lilaeopsis and Hairgrass can spread on in there. Next weekend I'll remove the stuff on the right. It just spreads *everywhere* way too quickly, and I'd like to get it out now before it invades the lawn.


Scampi.










Excuse the Mess...










FTS for JG 










-->Cheers<--


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow, beautiful tank! 

-How much lighting is required to grow the dwarf hairgrass? will just one of those coralife 2x18 t5 over a 20Gal Long be good enough?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks!

FWIW I'm running 2 coralife 2x18 t5's with all 6700K bulbs. I don't know if one would be enough for decent growth. Maybe yes, maybe no. Try it out!


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I would purchase another 2x18 t5s but I have a feeling it would cause an algae outbreak because I use a diy co2 and dose excel.

- Also where did you purchase the t5 bulbs? I can't seem to find the 30' size. Bigalsonline use to have that size but not anymore.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Nice start, but I'm especially amazed by the immaculate water clarity.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

phanizzle said:


> I would purchase another 2x18 t5s but I have a feeling it would cause an algae outbreak because I use a diy co2 and dose excel.
> 
> - Also where did you purchase the t5 bulbs? I can't seem to find the 30' size. Bigalsonline use to have that size but not anymore.


I got them from big al's about a 6 weeks ago, but they do appear to be out right now. Check back in a week or so, or shoot em an email.

Or look around a bit...
http://www.jtdiscountstore.com/servlet/the-2188/Coralife-6700K-FLUOR-BULB/Detail

http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/ESU58591.html?mv_pc=froogle

http://www.strictlypetsupplies.com/_096316585911-CORALIFE-ENERGY-SAVERS-6700K-PLANT-FLUORESCENT-BULB




Raul-7 said:


> Nice start, but I'm especially amazed by the immaculate water clarity.


Thanks!
The tank has been set up since February 23. The XP1 does a great job, and the tank gets a 1/3 volume change once a week.


I forgot to mention the addition of 10 Olive Nerite snails (thanks ryzilla). They seem to be settling in and scrubbing things up nicely.

cheers............


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

The hairgrass is spreading well. Thanks for the fts!  Did you ever get your AS I? Are you going to completely tear this down and re-do it (cringe) when you do? 

I got a large portion of dwarf grass through a trade recently... ended up raok at least half of it. I planted it in the 20 for now until the 40 is ready but its got me considering wether or not I want to have to trim/clean all the remnants out every time. I can already see it spreading and I really don't want it to invade the HC so I may end up having to pull it before the new tank is ready. It does look really nice after a trim though... arghhh! I really like the look of that new 'japan' variant I've seen around.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

MrJG said:


> The hairgrass is spreading well. Thanks for the fts!  Did you ever get your AS I? Are you going to completely tear this down and re-do it (cringe) when you do?
> 
> I got a large portion of dwarf grass through a trade recently... ended up raok at least half of it. I planted it in the 20 for now until the 40 is ready but its got me considering wether or not I want to have to trim/clean all the remnants out every time. I can already see it spreading and I really don't want it to invade the HC so I may end up having to pull it before the new tank is ready. It does look really nice after a trim though... arghhh! I really like the look of that new 'japan' variant I've seen around.


This thing's not getting torn down _anytime_ soon!!! It's already been torn down once!!!:icon_eek: 

Still waiting on ADG's container to clear customs for the AS I. That stuff is going in the 60-P...

As far as trimming the stuff, I really don't mind it. Every 3 weeks or so isn't too bad, and I do kind of like the way it looks when it's growing all wild and unkempt. That 'japan' stuff does indeed look cool...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

What have we here?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRebLvojYDI


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

*roybot73. 20 gallon long. BABY SHRIMP!!!*

Wow! I noticed a bunch of these l'il guys scooting through the hairgrass this afternoon!!!











With more on the way!!!










From four shrimp to a zillion in the blink of an eye!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Amazing & well done!  The rainbows are very cool, I have never seen them. Good luck and keep us updated. Great pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

roybot73 said:


> What have we here?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRebLvojYDI


 
they are spawning, or at least the male is trying to get the female to spawn. my male does that daily (hes a boesemani though so you barely see the fin movements), but i only saw them actually spawn twice (once was yesterday). they go side by side and then start vibrating (the whole body not just the fins), usually near a rock or some wood.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice video and pics. Congrats on the cherry babies, you'll have truckloads in no time.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Just got done with a major hack job. Yanked all of the L. Repens, a ton of Sag, a lot of Didiplis, all of the Lagarosiphon Madagascariensis (they don't call it "waterpest" for nothing -- that stuff is crazy). Trimmed the needle leaf fern, and split it up into a few rhizomes. Trimmed the HM and spread it around a bit, and spread hairgrass and Lilaeopsis into the new open areas on the left.

All of this trimming is making me re-think my layout plans for the new tank. I think I might go with a really branchy fern/moss/crypt layout with some Bright sand, or Nile sand in the foreground. 

Kinda like this:










I'm testing some really sweet craggy rocks that we've got all over the place in the back yard. they look like Manten stone, or Seriyu (sp?). So far, so good. One week soak with no ph rise.


Cheers!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've been using ADA's ECA supplement for about 2 weeks now. It's really brought out the reds in the few reddish plants I have. It turned my L. Repens a really nice bright pink/fuschia on the underside of the leaves -- and then I yanked it all...:hihi:

I like what it's doing for my L. Arcuata as well.










Pearling Crypt.










All in all, I'm pretty happy with the way things are filling in. The 'lawn' is almost there...

Cheers...........


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, that really inspires me to work hard up to your level, then we cna communicate and help each other.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nothing out of the ordinary to report. Everything is doing great -- pearling away like crazy as I type this...

Baby RCS are growing fast! This guy's about 5/16"-3/8".










Though I'm going to have to start a new journal this week...

Here's a peek.....

Built in 2 days.










Guess what it's for?










Cheers!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice stand!!!!!!!!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I meant to get these pics up last night, but didn't get a chance to...
...Anyway, here you go


Angled FTS, post trim.










Iriatherina werneri.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

beatiful pics and tank!!!!! I hope my 20 long comes out as nice as urs!!!!!!


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

WOW nice.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

nice pick on the fish. I think those are one of my favorites.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!



Wingsdlc said:


> nice pick on the fish. I think those are one of my favorites.


Thanks -- They fit into a planted tank very well, and again - I can't believe the variation in color from fish to fish. You can actually kind of tell them apart from each another. They're relatively undemanding, seem to like the water a bit warm - 78ºF, and have the tiniest mouths I've ever seen. I feed Omega One flakes crushed into a very fine powder and they go crazy for it. I can't believe how well they've colored up using only this food -- I'd like to find something else to feed them for a bit of variation. I'm considering some AP-1 from ADA.

Thanks for looking everyone! I can't belive this thread has had over 5000 views!!:icon_eek:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

plus one view here and 1 more pics added to my aquascape collection photos folder. the way the wood branches popping out from hairgrass is a precious view indeed.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

The tank looks more stunning every time i see an updated picture! And your close-up shots of the fish and shrimp are fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Quick update...

I removed all of the Sag Sub, that stuff is just way too invasive for this scape. I figured I'd get it out now before it started coming up in my lawn.

Everything's pretty sweet actually, the Lim Aro is starting to really take off and is getting some nice purples. The Ludwigia Arcuata is finally showing some really nice red/orange tones and I attribute that to the ECA that I've been dosing. Come to think of it, I've been dosing all of the ADA supplements (ECA, Green Gain, Green Bacter & Phyton Git) weekly after water changes, and I have noticed a difference in new growth. They're a bit spendy (typ ADA), but you only dose in drops and are well worth it IMO. If you buy _any_ of them, I guess ECA and Green Gain are most useful.

Left.










Right.










Thanks


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, i like your tank. i wish my 20L had those colors.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Roybot73, I've read the whole thread...very nice tank...and yes I agree that ADA products have served me well and are especially successful at what they do! Keep up the great work. Its always impressive to see people who are able do their own woodwork. I might have to place an order with you to get some similar cabinetry of my own! That was awesome work! lol...and now...where is that 60P thread! hahaha


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> wow, i like your tank. i wish my 20L had those colors.


Thanks marko! These photos are straight outta the camera - no color enhancements!

One thing I completely spaced on, and forgot to mention :icon_redf , was the fact that I replaced one (front bulb, rear fixture) of the 6700K bulbs with the original "colormax" bulbs that came with the light. I think it makes a world of difference.

And Styxx, thanks for the compliments man!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks awesome man. Keep up the great work.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

'tis looking good. Is that the limno 'aromatica' behind the driftwood on the left? Try going a little lean with the nitrates to bring out the deeper red/purple... of course some say add more iron, some say more light. YMMV.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

JG- Yep, that's it. I've been dosing 1 less pump of N than I normally do and adding Fe in the form of ECA. It is a bit more purple in real life than it is in the pics -- it's a bit washed out due to an overexposure...
Thanks bro!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> Quick update...
> 
> 
> Left.
> ...


Wow, it is perfect. That is how I would like my new tank to look. I love the limno aromatica. I will have to put that on my list. I also like how you have the tall plant in the front rt corner. Not sure what it is. The fish look awesome!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you very much! I'm very flattered that you find inspiration in my tank, though I'm not quite sure it's perfect :icon_wink. 

The tall plant in the front right corner is regular ol' Green Cryptocoryne (which has turned a nice rusty reddish brown - go figure!). Everything has filled in quite a bit more than these pics show -- all of the background stems have reached the surface, the Lim Aro was actually sticking out about an inch last night :icon_eek: so I trimmed that stem and replanted the bottom behind the others.

I guess this shows that the "el cheapo" (your words, waterfaller) Coralife T5's actually work quite well on a tank this size. The fact that the tank is only 12" high kind of makes the lack of indivdual reflectors a moot point, and their low cost makes it pretty easy (if not recommendable) to buy an extra one _just in case_. And the bulbs reach all the way to the ends of the fixture, allowing for plenty of light in the corners.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

What light are you using?{being lazy this morning..lol}


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Take two of these: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30 and call me in the morning


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice. Very nice indeed! Great work!


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

can you share more details on how did you build your stand for the 20L? i've been looking for many threads and wow I really like your DIY and it seems not "too difficult". thank you and wow your tank is pretty...the colors in the tank is just.......wow...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

sea-horsea said:


> can you share more details on how did you build your stand for the 20L? i've been looking for many threads and wow I really like your DIY and it seems not "too difficult". thank you and wow your tank is pretty...the colors in the tank is just.......wow...


Thanks!

I've been meaning to get a thread going of both stands' build pics...
Lazy-itis...

I _do_ own quite a few woodworking tools -- tablesaw, biscuit joiner, Kreg pocket screw jig, tons of clamps... that made this pretty easy. If you don't have the tools, it might be kind of a pain in the butt.

I'd be more than happy to answer any specific questions about it's construction!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, almost everyone into aquariums is a DIY-guy. im the only one that will buy something if it is comercially available, and only even consider making it, if its not. but its funny because my dad likes doing DIY stuff too, but it usually costs him more in the end to make it then to buy it.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

yes cost is an issue...but the fact of seeing the end product built from scratch that make you wanna do DIY....its like setting up the tank from scratch and at the end you see the plants and animals in the tank thrive...


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

oh about the stand.....oops..

start a thread!!! I have nothing specifics but HOW DO YOU BUILD A STAND?

if you are too lazy you can send me more pictures of your DIY stand and I will figure out myself....I was trying to do it here but not many pictures for me to come up wit the blueprint..thanks man


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a couple to get you going...





































































































Any questions?


----------



## crrichey (May 13, 2008)

Very nice man! Hope mine turns out half as nice as yours.


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow love the tank.
The color is amazing.

Nice stand as well. makes me wanna take shop class next year and get some woodworking skill.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

keep it going ......


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

These actually should be in my 60-P journal but both stands are made the same way...

Biscuit the corners together, biscuit the top apron, pocket screw the bottom apron, attach the door, add cleats to hold the back, drill for grommets, add finish of your choice... easy peazy, right? Well there are a few catches, like making sure that all of your cuts are perfectly square, making sure you're glued up square, adding veneer tape to the edges of the plywood and trimming with a flush trim bit on a router table... Finishing can be tricky to get right, too.

I can't take full credit, I was truly inspired by Unirdna's setup and tank journal. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/46039-unirdnas-ada-90-p.html

Our cabinets are very similar in the way that they were built


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

Roybot = Norm Abram! :icon_eek:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

AlGee said:


> Roybot = Norm Abram! :icon_eek:


Bwah-Ha-Ha-Ha!!!:icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_lol: :biggrin: :hihi: :hihi: 

Nah...

If _Nahm_ Abrams was into planted tanks they'd look like this:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

My Otos have been kicking off one by one... The only thing I can think of is that they're starving due to being outcompeted by 12 Amanos and maybe 15-20 Cherry shrimp. Bummer...

Aside from that, everything is going great! This thing is a regular pearl monster, and I never thought I'd see results like this! Especially since (truth be known) this is my first _proper_ planted tank. I'd had very low tech setups (swords and Sunset Hygro in a 30 with Rams, GloLights and Bleeding Hearts -- tank in my avatar) about 6-7 years ago and then I got out of the hobby. Something sparked a renewed interest and I found this place, and it created a monster

Thanks to the countless people I've learned from on this great resource of a website, and I hope others, in turn, can learn from me!

Picture time!

Jungle Action.










More Jungle Action.










Those Sweet, Sweet Threadfins and The Lone Guppy.











Cheers!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

its a rainbow! i love the tank: great colors, lush growth, amazing foreground.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

u get any fry from the threadfin mating?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks marko!

No fry that I've seen, fishman...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

real nice, congrats on a lush first scape!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Thanks marko!
> 
> No fry that I've seen, fishman...


that sux, those fish were gettin it on!!!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

do you keep any shrimp in there (thats who i blame for the lack of boesemani fry in my tank).


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> Bwah-Ha-Ha-Ha!!!:icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_lol: :biggrin: :hihi: :hihi:
> 
> Nah...


yeah i figured that after scrutinizing the last two pics and not seeing any dovetail joints. but all those biscuits had me suspicious lol.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

AlGee said:


> Roybot = Norm Abram! :icon_eek:


HAHA, lol, my friend was making fun of this show the other day, and i was like is it new yankee workshop? with norm abrams and he said ha, ya i think, and then he was like, wait, u watch that show?.... im 16 lol:icon_roll :icon_redf


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

Gorgeous Tank! Luvvvvvvvvvvv It!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just messing around with the camera and managed to (finally) get some decent shots of the Threadfins...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

any fry? please say yes.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, gorgeous shots of the threadfins! well done!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Major stem trim last night, but didn't want to get into the Hairgrass yet. Maybe this weekend. Everything still super healthy -- pearling like there's a bubble wand buried in the Aquasoil!
Thinking about moving the Crypt in the front right corner into the 60-P...


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

mmm jungle goodness. Guess that Blyxa J. took off eh? Its going to look awesome when you get that hairgrass trimmed up neat.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, the Blyxa is very happy! There's another bush forming in the back left corner. Gotta trim all of that next...
As far as the hairgrass goes, I'm kinda diggin' the "Wild Frontier" look right now


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Not realing liking the move to the 60p for that crypt. Will really throw the scale off you got going over there. Its got a nice nestled spot in this tank and really has good presentation over the hairgrass. JMO though.

Really looking good man.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

everything is growing too fast. that hairgrass is out of control (good luck getting that off the surface after you trimmed it, youll need it).


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Not realing liking the move to the 60p for that crypt. Will really throw the scale off you got going over there. Its got a nice nestled spot in this tank and really has good presentation over the hairgrass. JMO though.
> 
> Really looking good man.


Thanks a lot man!! As far as the Crypt goes, I have come Crypt 'Tropica', and 'Petchii' to replace it with. They might be a better fit there. Still haven't made up my mind 



@[email protected] said:


> everything is growing too fast. that hairgrass is out of control (good luck getting that off the surface after you trimmed it, youll need it).


Not quite sure what you mean about growing too fast... Isn't that what plants do?

I've trimmed the hairgrass about 6 times already, and it's really not that bad to clean up. Just let it sit for a few minutes with the filter off, and net it out. It cleans off the glass with a paper towel.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, I jumped in and mowed it down yesterday. I almost forgot I had wood in this thing! 
There are _at least_ 2 berried RCS in here, as well as a whole new crop of juvies. My heart skipped a beat when I saw them yesterday because I thought they might be baby Amanos. Wishful thinking, I know.

Blyxa needs a trim next...





























sorry bout the reflections on the glass...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

you never stop making us wonder. incredible, i would be happy if my 20 long tank would look 1/4 good as that.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the tank looks great now after that even trim. when i trimmed hairgrass in my tank (while i had it), it always came out jagged. 
behind your wood, thats blyxa!?!!!?! WOW, its big!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> you never stop making us wonder. incredible, i would be happy if my 20 long tank would look 1/4 good as that.


Patience is the key, dude!
Thanks!



@[email protected] said:


> the tank looks great now after that even trim. when i trimmed hairgrass in my tank (while i had it), it always came out jagged.
> behind your wood, thats blyxa!?!!!?! WOW, its big!


Thanks again!
Yep. That's Blyxa. All that started from *1* plant. The only one that didn't melt out of a batch I got from MrJG a while back. All that you can see in these shots is only about 1/3 of the total that's in the tank!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, thats even more impresseive then those crypts. they are growing really fast for crypts, but their leaves will get even bigger.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I like the trim, makes the blyxa stand out so much.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

defiantly wow. love the Blyxa and how it looks with the hair grass trimmed down. also the flame moss looks real good (amazing color)


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Um WOW. Keep up the good work. So do you have a technique for cutting the ground cover so straight? (what do you have for a ground cover? scuse my ignorance) nevermind, i found out it was hairgrass from the previous post. lol. How long did it take to grow that thick?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

SeaSerpant said:


> Um WOW. Keep up the good work. So do you have a technique for cutting the ground cover so straight? (what do you have for a ground cover? scuse my ignorance) nevermind, i found out it was hairgrass from the previous post. lol. How long did it take to grow that thick?


 
Thanks! Curved scissors and some patience are all that's needed to trim hairgrass. Trim some, take a step back, trim some, take a step back...

This tank is about 3 months old.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

when you grow your hairgrass do you remove them and cut the runners and split them to plant elsewhere or do you just let them do there thing and let it spread themselves? Also do you trim your plants when you do a water change where the water level is low or do you trim them and let it float to the top and siphon or net them all out? 
Thanks!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

phanizzle said:


> when you grow your hairgrass do you remove them and cut the runners and split them to plant elsewhere or do you just let them do there thing and let it spread themselves? Also do you trim your plants when you do a water change where the water level is low or do you trim them and let it float to the top and siphon or net them all out?
> Thanks!


No additional hairgrass has been planted since the original planting, it loves Aquasoil and has spread all by itself. It was planted in a 1" grid pattern with 3-4 plantlets in each grouping. Most of the work was separating the plantlets out of the rockwool it came in -- nerve wracking to say the least, but absolutely necessary and totally worth it in the long run. Trimming has helped it to spread by forcing the grass to send out new runners, which are beneath the substrate, vs. runners like E. Tenellus which are on top.

I trim it maybe once a month. Curved scissors are the key! I start out trimming with the level full, filter off obviously. It does get kind of messy, and I end up with most of it stuck to my arms. I'll clean out what I've trimmed with my hands and a net, them take a step back and look, drain 5 gallons and even it out the best I can -- clean out more grass, and off the glass with a paper towel. After fresh water is added I look again and fine tune the trim. There's usually still some cut grass floating in the corners of the tank for a few days after. I just check daily and pull it out by hand.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Adhlc (May 4, 2008)

Incredible tank! I love what you did with the hairgrass, and the threadfins compliment the tank nicely.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Adhlc!

Filled in nicely since the trim.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

gettin a little overgrown don'cha think? lol

Looks great


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

now THAT is lush plant growth. but i agree with CM. it is a bit overgrown, the blyxa is about to reach the glass! its great if you want a jungle scape though.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> gettin a little overgrown don'cha think? lol


Just the way I like it! This thing is totally on autopilot, I'm just along for the ride:icon_cool 


CmLaracy said:


> Looks great


Thanks !


----------



## lekyiscool (May 27, 2008)

this is such a great tank love the forest feel!!

one suggestion, i think some anubias at the back right would look even better

anyways great work


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> now THAT is lush plant growth. but i agree with CM. it is a bit overgrown, the blyxa is about to reach the glass! its great if you want a jungle scape though.


Ha! The Blyxa *is* touching the glass!

I'll be thinning this one out first or second week of July. I've got a lot on my plate for the next week or so, and prolly won't be around here too much:flick:


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I LOVE this tank *__*


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

do you got a background on your tank? i have the same lights as you, but the colors on the plants dont nearly stick out as much. if you have a background, i could see the contrast would make plants stick out more. ncie tank!!!!!!!!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

what you dosing in here bro?


----------



## kunalrsingh (May 7, 2008)

that is one of the best tank i have ever seen!!! really awesome.. each picture was better than the last one...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> do you got a background on your tank? i have the same lights as you, but the colors on the plants dont nearly stick out as much. if you have a background, i could see the contrast would make plants stick out more. ncie tank!!!!!!!!


his plants are much more mature then yours and they are thriving. your plants are newly established in the tank. tanks look better with age.


can we get an update soon? please?
and maybe show all those people out there that its OK to do more then just a teaser shot, lol.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

mizu-chan said:


> I LOVE this tank *__*


Thank you!



fishman9809 said:


> do you got a background on your tank? i have the same lights as you, but the colors on the plants dont nearly stick out as much. if you have a background, i could see the contrast would make plants stick out more. ncie tank!!!!!!!!


No background...



CmLaracy said:


> what you dosing in here bro?


I dose with the pfertz system (n, p, k + micros, as well as the ADA liquid additives -- ECA, Green Gain, Green Bacter, and Phyton Git).



kunalrsingh said:


> that is one of the best tank i have ever seen!!! really awesome.. each picture was better than the last one...


Thanks & Welcome to the forum!



@[email protected] said:


> his plants are much more mature then yours and they are thriving. your plants are newly established in the tank. tanks look better with age.
> 
> 
> can we get an update soon? please?
> and maybe show all those people out there that its OK to do more then just a teaser shot, lol.


This is all true

Here's yer update!!! This thing is almost overflowing -- I'll be diving in this weekend to thin it out. Be sure to check the S&S:hihi: 























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful updates.
Your plants are so lush :icon_eek: 
If I could I would buy all your trimmings.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

WOW!
I wish I had the growth rates you do!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

as usual...simply a stunning tank! I'm not sure any of those plants would grow in my low light, low tech tanks, but i'll keep my eye on the SNS all the same. Your plants are simply stunning!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

man, who doesnt love the jungle look?!?!? makes it look sooooo wild  just the way i like it


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

This tank is about maxed out I would say. Explosive growth. Very well done.

When you break out that blyxa, put me on your list of buyers. Quality stuff in there!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice, love it


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> This tank is about maxed out I would say. Explosive growth. Very well done.
> 
> When you break out that blyxa, put me on your list of buyers. Quality stuff in there!


'Maxed out' is a masterpiece of understatement!!!:icon_eek: Thanks!
Consider yourself #1 on the Blyxa list!


*edit*
Just finished an overdue water change...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL now THAT is a tank full of PLANTS! :icon_eek: 

I love the jungle look, too... can't wait to see the "after trim" pics, though :thumbsup:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Out of control growth... Can't... hold on... much longer...

Partial rescape pending. We'll see how the ASII holds up -- looks pretty good so far


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you killed it...

you even took out the uber-blyxa. 
well, now that you have lots of room, you can put in something like L. sessiliflora to quickly take over.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> you killed it...
> 
> you even took out the uber-blyxa.
> well, now that you have lots of room, you can put in something like L. sessiliflora to quickly take over.


I didn't kill it, but merely altered it's course...

I'm replanting some Blyxa and adding some Crypt petchii. Pulled most of the stems. I want to avoid trimming weekly to keep it looking halfway decent.

A lot of the hairgrass has browned out from being shaded by the Blyxa for so long.

I've also noticed that there are _hundreds_ of RCS in here...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I smell Iwagumi.... Good luck with it!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

No matter what you do with it, it's going to look amazing.
Unless you chuck it out a window.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Out of control growth... Can't... hold on... much longer...
> 
> Partial rescape pending. We'll see how the ASII holds up -- looks pretty good so far





roybot73 said:


> Thanks for looking!


What....happened....to....all....of.....the...plants:eek5:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> What....happened....to....all....of.....the...plants:eek5:


No worries, they're all safe and sound...:thumbsup: 

I knew this would happen eventually, it's the nature of setups like this - everything was so intertwined, it all came out in one big mass.
Lots of work to do tonight!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Things are settling down and growing nicely. I'm going to try to avoid high maintenance stems in this setup. I considered pulling all of the Hairgrass, but thought better of it -- however the next incarnation of this tank will be HC or Glosso Iwagumi for sure I've got a very nice craggy stash of rocks waiting in the wings...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

what is with you and your teaser style!??!! lol

we are freaking out here!!!

man, those plants seem to be growing great!!, is the tank a jungle or is it neatly trimmed?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> what is with you and your teaser style!??!! lol
> 
> we are freaking out here!!!
> 
> man, those plants seem to be growing great!!, is the tank a jungle or is it neatly trimmed?


_Ha-Ha!_

It's semi trimmed, and still semi planted. Still working on filling in some blank spots...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

even tho its not done, seems the plants love every bit about it!!!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Update?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Not quite yet...


:flick:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> Here's yer update!!! This thing is almost overflowing -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is still from the 2 coralife 2 X 18 wt t5 fixtures? Mine is doing nothing like this. :icon_sad:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes... 8 hours a day. Front fixture is burning 2 6700k bulbs, back is stock setup - 1- 6700k & 1- "Colormax". I dose with Pfertz and ADA supplements ECA, Green Gain, Green Bacter and Phyton-Git. Substrate is Amazonia II with Tourmaline BC and Powersand Special S.

It's plenty of light -- Is your CO2 pumping enough? Ferts in order?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry,I don't want to jack your thread with my problems. I will bump my own thread...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just a couple quick & crappy pics of how the new scape is filling in. I'm going to try to trim it all back by this weekend. I might also move some of the Hygro 'compacta' to the rear of the tank.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

me like!!!! seems the top 1/2 is a little empty?

the growth is explosive!!! all i can see is plants out the bungalow!!!!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow, this looks great. The growth is amazing!
Like this tank a lot.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

can anybody tell me the name of the grassy plant in roybot's foreground?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

thestranger66 said:


> can anybody tell me the name of the grassy plant in roybot's foreground?


I believe it is Dwarf Hair Grass.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Have you thought of trimming your grasses down away from the front of the glass. One method is to take a plastic putty knife and cut into it about 1 inch from the front and just pull out that section. I think your grasses have gotten so tall we can't see the rest of the tank. Just a suggestion.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Have you thought of trimming your grasses down away from the front of the glass...





roybot73 said:


> _...I'm going to try to trim it all back by this weekend_...


Yeah:icon_smil

Just letting it grow in a bit after the rescape.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Great growth. I love the hairgrass


----------



## da1001 (Jan 9, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Yes... 8 hours a day. Front fixture is burning 2 6700k bulbs, back is stock setup - 1- 6700k & 1- "Colormax". I dose with Pfertz and ADA supplements ECA, Green Gain, Green Bacter and Phyton-Git. Substrate is Amazonia II with Tourmaline BC and Powersand Special S.
> 
> It's plenty of light -- Is your CO2 pumping enough? Ferts in order?


In other words, a soup known as plant steroids...


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Update?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Church said:


> Update?


I'll get one up later for you!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Still waiting for the patch of Hairgrass/Lilaeopsis to fill in on the right foreground. Everything else is growing just fine...

That guppy is the Shrimplet Hunter -- it's a good thing there are 1,000,000 Cherry Shrimplets in there!


















Thanks for looking--


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 10, 2007)

Youve come a long way in your planted tank skills, roybot :wink: 

Why do you take photos from such a low angle? Are you not happy with the full tank shot, or is it just something different?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

pleco4me said:


> Youve come a long way in your planted tank skills, roybot :wink:
> 
> Why do you take photos from such a low angle? Are you not happy with the full tank shot, or is it just something different?


Thanks!

I guess it makes the tank look a bit bigger to take the photos from a low angle -- And I think it looks cool

I'll try to switch it up a bit for the next updateroud:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I think it looks cool from the low angle too  I like the high up shot though as well, actually, i think the tank is so gorgeous it would look good from any angle   :thumbsup:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

The Flame moss really seems to be loving life as of late. Hygro Kompacta needs a trimming/thinning out. The front right corner is filling in nicely. The Bolbitis is finally starting to show some nice growth, though I'm not sure any of it is evident in the pics. Small amount of BBA is showing up on the wood and some Anubias leaves. I'm not too concerned, I pick it off when I can


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I think this is pretty much my favorite 20L ever. 
The growth is simply amazing. Really great job roybot.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Karackle & mizu-chan! You're both way too kind with your words :icon_redf :thumbsup:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks incredible!

Want some Blyxa? :hihi: :biggrin:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Looks incredible!
> 
> Want some Blyxa? :hihi: :biggrin:



Thanks Glenn!
:hihi: I was gonna ask _you_ how the new Blyxa Farm is working out for you:hihi:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Off the charts... that the only way to explain it. And now with the Metal Halide, the stuff is just crazy huge.


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

This tank looks much larger than a 20l!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

gmccreedy said:


> Off the charts... that the only way to explain it. And now with the Metal Halide, the stuff is just crazy huge.


 You added a MH? Looking great Roybot! I was thinking of either swapping one of my colormax bulbs out for another 6700K or 10K. Your suggestion?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> You added a MH? Looking great Roybot! I was thinking of either swapping one of my colormax bulbs out for another 6700K or 10K. Your suggestion?


Thanks Carole!
Well, FWIW -- I am currently using a mix of 6700K & 10000K (one of each in each fixture). I took out the Colormax because I also took out my red plants. _I_ like the look -- It's a pretty intense green. 

What are you looking to achieve here? Just "brightening" things up a bit? If so, IMHO a 10K would probably do the trick, but you've got all those nice red plants, so don't get rid of both Colormax.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I was just looking back at old photos. A few plants seemed to color up nice under the 10K. The lymno for one. I am kind of partial to the daylight look of a 10K. Curious, why did you remove the red plants?
Oh..I see now, gmccreedy added MH's:redface:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just wanted to change things up. The Ludwigia Arcuata was a hassle to keep trimmed (I'm pretty lazy)


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I honestly don't think that the hair grass could grow any better!!!! For that front right corner, you could probably just trim the front 1" over the fuller areas and plant the shoots over there. x2 on what mizu-chan about favorite 20 long. Honestly, is there something your not telling us because steroids are looking pretty plausible right now


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks fishboy87--

RCS population is almost out of control... The guppy can only eat so many, so I've called in some reinforcements -- namely, Dicrossus filamentosus. They patrol the tank slowly and carefully watching everything. I think I may have 2 females, as both of their tails have blunt ends -- no "lyre" tail... They are pretty shy, so no pics yet. Plants are in great health, with the exception of some small patches of persistent BBA.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looks really great


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats the greatest dwarf hairgrass lawn ever. the hm blends in great too. amazing tank


----------



## lushlife (Feb 27, 2008)

Im speechless. Like mizu-chan said, this has to be the best 20L I've ever laid my eyes upon. I will definately follow yours and have already subscribed.

Im also planning a 20L with 2 Coralife 2x18w and...preferably, pressurized CO2.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

mizu-chan, chris127 and lushlife--

Thanks a lot for your compliments! Hairgrass is pretty easy once you get it growing, and it really seems to love Aquasoil. I hoping to have some time to really mow it down this weekend -- the shrimp go nuts after a fresh trim. They love to get right down in the fresh cut grass and forage for algae and detritus. 

I noticed both of the Checkerboards have nice fat, round bellies -- presumably from gorging themselves on fresh baby shrimproud:


----------



## lushlife (Feb 27, 2008)

Is Aquasoil the only substrate you're using? You still using the 2 2x18w lights?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

lushlife said:


> Is Aquasoil the only substrate you're using? You still using the 2 2x18w lights?


It's actually Aquasoil Amazonia II. I'm also using Power Sand Special S and Tourmaline BC as well.

Yessir, still using the Coralife T5's with 6700K & !0000K bulbs....:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Great fixtures for the price.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks fantastic as always. Have you tried spot treating those annoying tufts of BBA with excel? While I was getting the CO2 and fert regime dialed in on the 40 I had some take over on the driftwood and almost covered a few branches before I got the CO2 @ a stable rate. Turned off the filter and spot treated with excel and it ALL turned red and died after a few days.


----------



## lushlife (Feb 27, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> It's actually Aquasoil Amazonia II. I'm also using Power Sand Special S and Tourmaline BC as well.
> 
> Yessir, still using the Coralife T5's with 6700K & !0000K bulbs....:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Great fixtures for the price.


If Im looking to go pressurized, any tips on looking for a regulator and accessories? Rex has: _"__Controlled Regulator. Comes with Clippard Needle valve. Solenoid has red LED when powered on. *$141* shipped in the US."_ Is that a good price?

Are any of the medical regulators or regular regulators on the 'Bay' be a good choice? (i.e. $50-$60 range)


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks JG! I have been meaning to do the excel spot treatment -- I'll get around to it. Maybe even tonight...



lushlife said:


> If Im looking to go pressurized, any tips on looking for a regulator and accessories? Rex has: _"__Controlled Regulator. Comes with Clippard Needle valve. Solenoid has red LED when powered on. *$141* shipped in the US."_ Is that a good price?
> 
> Are any of the medical regulators or regular regulators on the 'Bay' be a good choice? (i.e. $50-$60 range)


I certainly don't want to take business away from Rex or Orlando, but I use JBJ regulators on both of my tanks. Are they the best regulators out there? No, probably not, but they work very well for me and the price is right.

The eBay regulators are very good quality (I have one of those as well for a future project ), but keep in mind you'll have to buy and install a solenoid, needle valve and some kind of bubble counter. All of that will add another $50-$60 to the bottom line. Just buy what you feel comfortable buying. A lot of people are happy with their Milwaukee regs, I like my JBJs...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks incredible as always! Keep it up!


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Hey Roybot, how much light you have over this baby?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

fishscale said:


> Hey Roybot, how much light you have over this baby?


2 - 2X18W Coralife T5's. 18W x 4 = 72W.


----------



## ThomasinKind (Sep 8, 2008)

Your tank is absolutely beautiful. I'm currently collecting equipment to setup my 20L and I truly hope to have half the success you've had with this tank. Great job.
-Thomas


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

ThomasinKind said:


> Your tank is absolutely beautiful. I'm currently collecting equipment to setup my 20L and I truly hope to have half the success you've had with this tank. Great job.
> -Thomas


Thanks Thomas! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey any updates, I've been thinking about this tank yesterday and am also thinking about switching my ferts to the pfertz line and I've seen your tank on the site and assume you use it. Would you recommend it by any chance?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> It's actually Aquasoil Amazonia II. I'm also using Power Sand Special S and Tourmaline BC as well.
> 
> Yessir, still using the Coralife T5's with 6700K & !0000K bulbs....:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Great fixtures for the price.


I swapped out both of my 6700K's for 10K's. I have new plant bulb replacements on order too. My tank is looking so much better since I did!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you need an update braaaah! i wanna see more of why i started the hairgrass lawn!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

chris127 said:


> you need an update braaaah! i wanna see more of why i started the hairgrass lawn!


I'll try to get one up later. Right now it's a weed choked cess pool in need of a trim:icon_eek:



waterfaller1 said:


> I swapped out both of my 6700K's for 10K's. I have new plant bulb replacements on order too. My tank is looking so much better since I did!


Glad to hear it! I'll have to check out your journal...




fishboy87 said:


> Hey any updates, I've been thinking about this tank yesterday and am also thinking about switching my ferts to the pfertz line and I've seen your tank on the site and assume you use it. Would you recommend it by any chance?


I wouldn't let them use my tank on their site if I couldn't recommend their product! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Easy-Peasy, no messing around -- 1 pump per 10 gallons of NPK&Micros in a heavily planted tank. Half as much for lightly planted tanks. Not the _cheapest_ option out there, but the convenience is well worth it for this busy guy! I now use the pfertz line on my 60-P as well...


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> I wouldn't let them use my tank on their site if I couldn't recommend their product! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


You make it seem so obvious now that you bring it up! That's all I needed to hear. . .Perfect. I think I'm gonna go for it on my 29 as the seachem line isn't helping much -nothing against seachem it's just that I haven't seen considerable results after I started dosing- but their iron and excel are great! And now I join everyone else in the chorus of update requests!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

This tank got a _LONG_ overdue major trimming and Lily Pipe cleaning today, hence the somewhat "shaved" look. There's a lot of moss growing throughout the Hairgrass now. Looks kind of cool, but will ultimately be the end of this scape at some point in the future. The Checkerboard cichlids are doing a great job of keeping the Cherry population in check. Very, very shy fish.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The growth is so clean!  I love that bolbitis


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks CL...

Forgot to mention that there is a flower on the Anubias and Lilaeopsis growing emersed in this bucket!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> ]


 Man, I just love those threadfins! How do you like them? The tank is looking great as always.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Man, I just love those threadfins! How do you like them? The tank is looking great as always.


Thanks Carole! The Threadfins are great. I'm thinking about stopping by the LFS to see if they have any left. If not, I may look into some micro Rasbora sp.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

It looks great. I love the look of your aquarium, it's so nice and clean.


----------



## ThomasinKind (Sep 8, 2008)

Quick question: Do you use a glass top (any top) on this tank?
Sorry if I missed this earlier, I tried to quickly read through and didn't see any mention of the use of a top.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

ThomasinKind said:


> Quick question: Do you use a glass top (any top) on this tank?
> Sorry if I missed this earlier, I tried to quickly read through and didn't see any mention of the use of a top.


There is no top on this tank. The Coralife fixtures are resting on the tank rim from the wire supports on the fixture.:thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so amazing, it all grows in so nice and clean. the best looking 20long ive seen! those plants are going to need a taller tank soon


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

chris127 said:


> so amazing, it all grows in so nice and clean. the best looking 20long ive seen! those plants are going to need a taller tank soon


Thanks Chris!

Dude, if you had only seen the tank before I trimmed it... It doesn't _quite_ grow in so nice and clean. The hairgrass gets pretty unruly -- I've just gotten pretty good at trimming it If you look close, you can see the browning/yellowing at the base of the grasses. This should give you an indication that the the stuff was _pretty_ long before I trimmed it (like 6" in a few spots, I kid you not!). The hygro, Blyxa and Flame moss all got a good mow as well:icon_eek:


----------



## MynamesKenny19 (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice tank roy! I was skimming through google for planted tanks and saw yours so I just had to register on this site and ask you a few questions! I have a 20L in my room as well and I'd like to set it up sorta like yours. Do you layer your substrate or do you mix the 3 types into one? Is pressurized CO2 better than the ferment your own non-pressurized? And Do you think a 70w Viper clamp lamp MH would be better than flourescents? Thanks for hearing me out man, and again, awesome tank!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Thanks Chris!
> 
> Dude, if you had only seen the tank before I trimmed it... It doesn't _quite_ grow in so nice and clean. The hairgrass gets pretty unruly -- I've just gotten pretty good at trimming it If you look close, you can see the browning/yellowing at the base of the grasses. This should give you an indication that the the stuff was _pretty_ long before I trimmed it (like 6" in a few spots, I kid you not!). The hygro, Blyxa and Flame moss all got a good mow as well:icon_eek:



then why dont you show us your unruly pictures? :hihi: i wanna see what a real jungle looks like.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

chris127 said:


> then why dont you show us your unruly pictures? :hihi: i wanna see what a real jungle looks like.


I'll try to remember to get a pic before the next trim:thumbsup:





MynamesKenny19 said:


> Very nice tank roy! I was skimming through google for planted tanks and saw yours so I just had to register on this site and ask you a few questions! I have a 20L in my room as well and I'd like to set it up sorta like yours. Do you layer your substrate or do you mix the 3 types into one? Is pressurized CO2 better than the ferment your own non-pressurized? And Do you think a 70w Viper clamp lamp MH would be better than flourescents? Thanks for hearing me out man, and again, awesome tank!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for looking and welcome to TPT! 

The substrate is ADA Power Sand on the bottom with Aquasoil Amazonia II on top. 

I would say that pressurized is the way to go, as far as being able to produce more consistent levels of CO2. That's not to say that good results can't be had using a DIY setup. Plenty of people do just fine with DIY setups.

A 70W MH is really not the right choice for a 20 gallon long. The light intensity would just be concentrated in the very center (or wherever the light was mounted...) of the tank. I also wouldn't recommend a MH for a beginner type setup -- it's a lot of light intensity to try to deal with on top of trying to get all the other variables in order. Stick with fluorescent fixtures till you get the hang of what's going on with a planted tank.

Good luck!


----------



## GotMC (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi i read this journal a long time ago my ? is how many times did you trim it the hairgrass like in the first 3 month's and does it really help because i have dwarf hairgrass in my 72gal and its growing just not as fast as yours.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

how much (and what type) of AS are you using?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

GotMC said:


> Hi i read this journal a long time ago my ? is how many times did you trim it the hairgrass like in the first 3 month's and does it really help because i have dwarf hairgrass in my 72gal and its growing just not as fast as yours.


Wow. What a run-on sentence:icon_roll:thumbsup:

It started getting trimmed when it would grow to 2" or 3" regardless of how much it had spread. As long as it's established roots and is growing it can and should be trimmed to encourage more growth. 




chris127 said:


> how much (and what type) of AS are you using?


12 liters of Amazonia II. I finally got a decent batch of it after exchanging a few times with ADG.

If/when I ever _fully_ rescape this, it's going to be replaced with original Aquisoil™.


----------



## SeattlesDarko (Nov 27, 2008)

*Super Wow!*

I love this tank! I just sat here and read the whole journal in one go! Brilliant! And lots of great info here! I'm totally new to the forum, and planted tanks. I've wanted to go the way of "the living" for some time, but there are seemingly so many variables, it gets so confusing. But I believe I've learned a lot in this journal, and in this forum. I really think it's great. I just have to get a hang of all the dang acronyms! Lol 

Wonderful tank! Thanks so much for sharing all your trials and tribulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

SeattlesDarko said:


> I love this tank! I just sat here and read the whole journal in one go! Brilliant! And lots of great info here! I'm totally new to the forum, and planted tanks. I've wanted to go the way of "the living" for some time, but there are seemingly so many variables, it gets so confusing. But I believe I've learned a lot in this journal, and in this forum. I really think it's great. I just have to get a hang of all the dang acronyms! Lol
> 
> Wonderful tank! Thanks so much for sharing all your trials and tribulations! :thumbsup:


Thanks! Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you could learn something from my journal, I learned plenty from reading other members' journals before I started this project, so it's nice to be able to 'give it back'. Don't hesitate to ask questions, I'm happy to help out where I can.

I'll try to get an update this weekend. I went through and weed whacked it pretty good, so I'd like to let it fill in a bit more before picture time. I've also had a pretty catastrophic fish die-off after the addition of 12 Harlequin Rasboras. I'm down to 3 Threadfins and 4 Harlequins. Checkerboard Cichlids seem to be unaffected by whatever it was. parasite? fungus? Not quite sure, but there's something to be said for quarantine tanks, no matter how much you trust your LFS


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

Dang, sorry to hear about your fish! At least the aquascape is still looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## SeattlesDarko (Nov 27, 2008)

*Oh dear....*



roybot73 said:


> Thanks! Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you could learn something from my journal, I learned plenty from reading other members' journals before I started this project, so it's nice to be able to 'give it back'. Don't hesitate to ask questions, I'm happy to help out where I can.
> 
> I'll try to get an update this weekend. I went through and weed whacked it pretty good, so I'd like to let it fill in a bit more before picture time. I've also had a pretty catastrophic fish die-off after the addition of 12 Harlequin Rasboras. I'm down to 3 Threadfins and 4 Harlequins. Checkerboard Cichlids seem to be unaffected by whatever it was. parasite? fungus? Not quite sure, but there's something to be said for quarantine tanks, no matter how much you trust your LFS


An update would be SWEET :bounce: I'm so sorry about your fishies though :icon_cry: That's very sad, I love those threadfins too! I just discovered their existence the other day. I would love to have some of my own, but my fish load is already too much. I'm about to have a 75G with a fluval and Co2 fall into my hands for free this weekend. Thinking I should start a thread of my own, but I'm so inexperienced it makes me nervous lol :icon_redf. But I can't wait to see more of what you are up to :red_mouth


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a shot from about 2 weeks ago, before the die-off began. On _that_ subject, I just noticed while taking a close look at the substrate that there were several very small (1 mm +/-?) white, relatively fast moving capsule shaped "bugs" moving freely in and around the AS down to about a depth of 2 cm. Too small to try to get a pic of... Any ideas?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

whoa dude, doesn't sound good! maybe you could use this situation to your advantage. As in, completely re-do the scape and come up with something else equally as awesome!

Nice shot, love the green


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

if there are very few fish left, they are probably just water fleas. harmless tiny critters. they are in virtually every planted tank, and in a bunch of others that arent. they are eaten by fish though, so theyre population is low if you have a lot of fish. but if you have, say, 2 fish in 20 gallons, they will multiply. i had them in insane quantities in a tank i raised betta fry in, until the bettas grew an inch long, then they were gone in a week.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

+1 ostracods are they. Little seed shaped buggers, harmless guys. I'm sure the fish had been snacking on them between meals.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Can we get an FTS? Great school but sorry to hear about the die-off


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I was hoping it was something along the lines of 'water fleas' or 'ostracods' -- Thanks guys.

FTS this weekend.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Fts?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishboy87 said:


> Fts?


x2


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> x2


x3!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

x4 ;DD


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That flame moss is beast!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

It _is_ a beast!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome tank!roud: Is that an Amazon Sword on the right?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Awesome tank!roud: Is that an Amazon Sword on the right?


Thanks! It's Hygro kompacta:thumbsup:


----------



## love_fish (Nov 25, 2008)

Great looking tank, the change over time is amazing. The pics make it look much larger than a 20 gallon long.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, I am constantly impressed with your scaling in this tank, it looks MUCH larger than a 20g! 

I like the look of the Hygro kompacta, does it stay about that size or, like an amazon sword, do you have to trim it back to keep it the right size for the tank? 

Beautiful, lush tank! I'm sorry about your fish though, have you sorted out the problem? How are they doing now?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Holy cow!! Great tank. Why do so many people have these amazing 20L's. Hairgrass looks great and the flame moss is great as well. simply wow!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

And the fish of the year award goes to...

Otocinclus affinis!

Week of December 22. Crazy GDA issue before Otos...









Olive Nerite tracks -- they were helping, but not much.









The guppy did it's part as well.









I added 4 nice fat Otos on Monday the 29th and voilá! Unbelievably clean glass in 5 days -- I did not clean this in _any_ way.









Cheers!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

haha! Awesome!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> haha! Awesome!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Otos _are_ awesome!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Now that you've seen firsthand how much algae 4 Otos can eat, you understand why so many people have a hard time keeping them alive... they starve to death in most tanks b/c there's not enough algae or suitable veggie food.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've seen myself how hard they can be to keep... I had 6 in this tank when it was first started up, and all 6 died due to being outcompeted for food by countless RCS and at least a half dozen Amanos... I'll be supplementing their nutritional intake with fresh/blanched veggies from here on in...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I love how this tank continues to evolve. I really need to get in there and trim some Flame moss and thin out the Crypts, and maybe remove some of the Hygro 'kompacta'. I still have a small BBA issue, but I'm not tearing my hair out over it -- it's not too widespread, and it almost kinda fits the tank in a weird way.

A few new additions are a trio of White Clouds (2 females and 1 male) from Finnex #1 and a solitary stem of Mermaid Weed (Proserpinaca palustris). The 60-P got most of it, and there was just one smaller stem left over, so I figured, "why the hell not?". It's not visible in any of these shots, but it _is_ transitioning into it's submersed form very nicely -- new growth is red and turning spiky.

BTW, I _still _have yet to clean the glass -- Thank you Otos!:thumbsup:


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

wow that looks really nice, care to share what your trick to those sick pictures are. i cant get nearly as nice as pics with my d40 and kit lens.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

small-fish said:


> wow that looks really nice, care to share what your trick to those sick pictures are. i cant get nearly as nice as pics with my d40 and kit lens.


Thanks! Glad you like it --
All of my pics are taken with a 7.1 megapixel Canon PowerShot SD1000 on the manual setting, ISO is set to 200. The camera is mounted to a tripod -- I feel that's KEY in getting decent shots of a planted tank. I usually adjust the exposure down to about -1, but you'll have to tinker with that to find what's right for you. Obviously the macro shots are taken with the macro setting. Out of the camera, straight into iphoto where I straighten any crooked shots, and then into Photoshop CS 8 where I crop, and the _only_ image adjustment made is: Filter>Sharpen>Sharpen More. I never color correct any of my shots.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank is looking STUNNING as usual, and I agree, your pictures are always fantastic too!


----------



## ThomasinKind (Sep 8, 2008)

update?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Complete* overhaul taking place today -- Check S&S later for insane amounts of plants...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

sweet


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

As of right now, all plants and hardscape are out of the tank. The ASII clouded up something firece from being disturbed, so right now I've got the XP1 _and_ a 2215 running in an effort to clear this tank up so I can actually see what's going on in there. The Rasboras are loving the insane current


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oh snap dude. i cant wait to see what you do with this tank.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Finally done planting, cleanup is another story

Sorry for the lack of pics, it's still a bit too cloudy for quality viewing though I can't seem to stop staring at it. I went with a different type of layout than I'm used to. I removed all of the wood and used only rock for hardscape, though I wouldn't classify it as an Iwagumi. What's in a name, anyway? Should I name this layout? Maybe I'll call it "Broken Wind" or something else with suitable poetic magnificence. Maybe I'll call it a glass box wth dirt, fish and plants.

At any rate, I'm exhausted and have prune wrinkled hands and a really sore back. If it clears up tomorrow I'll get some pics up. 

Cheers...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I knew reworking this tank was going to be a huge PITA, and for that reason, had put it off for far too long. It had become so choked, that there was no flow to the left side of the tank, and fish had actually become trapped on that side. Not good. 

The hairgrass, over time, became completely infested with Peacock moss and that damn pestilential Riccia. For that reason, in replanting the hairgrass I had to check each individual plantlet for hitchhiking invasive material. That took an unbelievable amount of time and patience. I'm pretty sure I got it all, but they will probably rear their heads again.

I wanted to keep things simple and serene with this layout. Because of the simplicity, I kind of wish it was still a species tank. The mish-mash of fish makes for a somewhat confusing impression, but they all get along quite nicely. I think when it fills in, the contrast of the field of green grass and the red and pink tones of the Crypt petchii and Alternatherna reineckii will be pretty sweet. The rocks were free, as my back yard is full of them. 

Anyway, enough words, (I actually had something far more eloquent written, but a fat fingered keystroke made quick work of that. *poof* gone... ) on with the pictures...





































Thanks for looking!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

it looks great. it'll be back to that beautiful jungle in no time


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks man -- I'm hoping to avoid the jungle this time around! Open space!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

noooo jungle!!! i went and looked back at some of your old pics and realized i want my jungle back. silly me, thinking of an iwagumi...


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

looks like it will grow in nice!
cheers-K


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks kyle3! That's what I'm hoping for


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I think this is going to be your best one yet. The open space is what you have been lacking, this is going to be real nice.

Nice job.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

i love ur rainbows! the tank is looking fresh, nice pics


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice! The hardscape is just about perfect, lots if visual interest. Definitely don't let that get too overgrown.  And I think Harlequins are just about my favorite fish.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Glenn -- The open space was the plan for this all along. I spent a lot of time looking at older pics of this tank and decided that less will be more this time around. Negative 
space is equally important as plant occupied space.

OrganicSB -- Im thinking about getting a few more Threadfins - Amazing fish!

Jack -- Im Definitely going to stay on top of trimming this one. I ordered a pair of the Do!Aqua mini curved scissors to be able to better trim grass in the tight spaces and corners.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

looks wicked, good job as always


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> looks wicked, good job as always


Thanks dude! Where you been? You're like a phantom:hihi:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

roybot73 said:


> Thanks dude! Where you been? You're like a phantom:hihi:


I've been workin hard! Junior year is a big one


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

CmLaracy said:


> Junior year is a big one


ditto

PS: Awesome rescape, roybot!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Roybot this is gonna look awesome. I've been wanting to do a scape similar to yours for a while, maybe I'm inspired now :thumbsup:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> I've been workin hard! Junior year is a big one


Good good! Hard work pays off!

I'm hoping you still have a tank running



legomaniac89 said:


> Roybot this is gonna look awesome. I've been wanting to do a scape similar to yours for a while, maybe I'm inspired now :thumbsup:


Thanks! I'm glad you've been inspired -- Set it up, and get it done!!!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, it's kind of funny -- like I've said before, I don't really care about "star" ratings, but someone has really knocked this one down! It was at 5 stars only a few hours ago, and now it's at 4. 11 votes with a 3.55 average. Funny! Take it down to a one star!!! I'll love it more!!!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hehe... Down to 3 stars -- c'mon people! One star!

Actually, it seems like someone's on a rampage knocking all of the higher rated threads down to lower ratings. If this is what makes you feel better about yourself, keep it up. Something is clearly amiss in your life.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, I can't wait to see this one grow out, I love the elegance in simplicity for this new scape, i think it will look amazing when it fill in. It's a unique kind of a look too which I also enjoy. 

And...I agree, something is amiss if someone is on a rampage downrating threads....and I feel dumb because until reading your comments on that, I didn't realize threads had star ratings! I knew we used to be able to rate users (those little green dots)...but i manged to miss the thread stars :tongue: 

Anway, I've really enjoyed reading this thread and watching it progress and I can't wait to see how this newest scape turns out!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe they marked u down cuz they didn't want u to rescape lol

At least u got 4/5 now


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> The hairgrass, over time, became completely infested with Peacock moss and that damn pestilential Riccia. For that reason, in replanting the hairgrass I had to check each individual plantlet for hitchhiking invasive material. That took an unbelievable amount of time and patience. I'm pretty sure I got it all, but they will probably rear their heads again.


Same problem here! Hairgrass and mosses simply cannot be in the same tank, unless one wants a grass-moss lawn.

Tank is looking good!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

roybot73 said:


> Good good! Hard work pays off!
> 
> I'm hoping you still have a tank running


sorry to disappoint, but its running with a filter.... and thats it lol

Glenn, I'll throw all those beautiful anubias your way sooner or later, they're loving the 0 light approach, so I haven't been rushed :hihi:

Everything else has rotted away, hold for some java fern :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

roybot, i love your tank (but thats nothing new)

aww, chris, you killed the tank?
what is the plan, are you gonna make it a reef, try planted again, or what?


----------



## lushlife (Feb 27, 2008)

roybot: love everything youve done with your tank! And look forward to the second journey!

What substrate do you use?

Is this all correct?
Filter: XP1
Lighting: 2-2x18w (6700K)
CO2 injected


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice. those rasboras are the perfect choice for this scape, and i like the bold rocks.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!

lushlife - XP1, 2 - 2x18w Coralife with 10K & Colormax right now, and the substrate is mostly ASII with about 3 qts of original AS added on top during the rescape.

I'll try and get some pics up later. Aside from some gsa, it's grown in quite nicely.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

update


----------



## ThomasinKind (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you using a Hydro external heater on this tank? I am sure this is answered somewhere near the start of this journal but I'm being lazy (sorry). I want to cut the clutter/equipment inside my 20L and I am using your tank as an example of what I want. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

OK really dude. update this. before i get upset. plz.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just finished trimming and scraping gda. This one's not in the greatest shape right now -- too much happening in the outside world. Will save Lily scrubbing for next weekend. Pics up later after lights come on -- I've been dying to test out the D90


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here it is in all it's ragged glory. As i said earlier, life's pretty busy these days so I don't have a whole lot of time for tanks anymore... There's a fair amount of spirogyra and gda/gsa in here. I'll try and get it licked over the next few weeks and then it's coming down at the end of summer. A crazy amount of Blyxa seems to have made it through into this scape -- not quite sure how... The bald spot at the front left is a result of pulling some out this morning.

I've got an ultra-wide angle lens (Tokina 11-16mm/f 2.8) coming in this week, so I'll get some wide angle shots up sometime soon


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wow  its awesome


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice! "Ragged Glory" is a most awesome tank name. Neil Young fan?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks!

I do like Neil, but wouldn't classify myself as a hardcore fan.
I never really got into the whole tank naming thing...


----------



## Nexxorcist (Nov 22, 2008)

Gorgeous progression of the tank!


----------



## skinz180189 (Jun 26, 2009)

Skimmed through most of the thread, and have to say I like the latest layout the most. Simple and effective, makes me rethink my rescape only 7 hours after doing it!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Only a 20G long? That last picture sure had me fooled that it was a much larger tank.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks! It's been a while, so I'm going to try and get a few pics up later today!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

looks absolutely amazing


----------



## ThomasinKind (Sep 8, 2008)

I just LOVE LOVE LOVE this 20L. Very nice job. Mine starts this weekend.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Rip.


----------



## Bad-Daddio (Apr 11, 2009)

roybot73 said:


> Rip.



say wha?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, it ain't dead yet. It's still running and will be for another month or so. All of the fish from my 60-P are now being housed in this tank. I'll be stealing the rockwork out of this thing to use in the new 60-P layout. After that's cycled and stabilized, this thing's coming down and won't be set up again. I'll probably use the tank and lights toward the end of winter to start some flower or herb seeds for planting in mid spring. The filter will probably go on the S&S as well as a whole lot of other stuff I've got laying around. Time to streamline the operation 
This was my first proper planted tank, and she had one hell of a run. I learned quite a bit!


----------



## Bad-Daddio (Apr 11, 2009)

roybot73 said:


> Well, it ain't dead yet. It's still running and will be for another month or so. All of the fish from my 60-P are now being housed in this tank. I'll be stealing the rockwork out of this thing to use in the new 60-P layout. After that's cycled and stabilized, this thing's coming down and won't be set up again. I'll probably use the tank and lights toward the end of winter to start some flower or herb seeds for planting in mid spring. The filter will probably go on the S&S as well as a whole lot of other stuff I've got laying around. Time to streamline the operation
> This was my first proper planted tank, and she had one hell of a run. I learned quite a bit!


i've had cichlid tanks all my life but i'm (extremely) new to planted tanks. i have a 20L and searched out all the 20L threads on this forum. i must say i learned a lot from this one in particular. sad to see your 20L go but thanks for the great thread!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

That's awesome! I'm glad you could glean some kinda something from this journal!

Well, due to this morning's discovery regarding the 60-P, this baby's staying alive a little longer than I thought. Gonna remove the rocks tomorrow and scrub them down with some bleach. I'm currently doing 50% water changes daily and dosing H2O2 and Excel in an effort to eradicate some spirogyra. Don't want that nasty stuff in the new setup. 
The newly gained real estate from the rock removal will serve as farmland for a whole lotta crypts I've recieved in the last few days.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey roybot!!! awesome tank!!! where did you order your Coralife T5's with 10K bulbs??? and how much did it end up costing you??? 
...I'm asking because someone offered me a Coralife 30" 1x65W power compact w/3 new bulbs (12K, 10K, actinic) for $40...is that a good price??? and will it be sufficient in my 20L (want to grow cryps, anubias, HC, glosso) ...i like your growth and I'm hoping for the same success



roybot73 said:


> It's actually Aquasoil Amazonia II. I'm also using Power Sand Special S and Tourmaline BC as well.
> 
> Yessir, still using the Coralife T5's with 6700K & !0000K bulbs....:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Great fixtures for the price.


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

i loved this tank thanks for sharing with us your tank


----------

